
SFO near-miss: Air Canada flight got as low as 175 feet to planes on taxiway - mbgaxyz
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/07/11/sfo-near-miss-air-canada-flight-got-extremely-close-to-planes-on-taxiway/
======
DrScump
This provides added detail to the original article from mercurynews:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14741605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14741605)

474+ points, 415+ comments

